
SpaceX’s Falcon Heavy could launch for the first time as soon as Feb 6 - internetxplorer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-29/spacex-s-new-beast-of-a-rocket-is-go-for-launch
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16246089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16246089)

------
drinchev
> Because of the experimental nature of the first flight, and perhaps as a way
> to burnish the spectacle, Musk decided the payload will be his personal
> Roadster sports car made by another one of his companies, Tesla Inc., that
> will be set to play David Bowie’s “Space Oddity” on repeat as it’s hurled
> into the deep beyond.

How cool is that? I hope they have a camera on that car, so we can see it in
the video stream.

~~~
donkeyd
They must have. No other car brand will ever have marketing material that
compares to a Tesla being pictured while actually in space.

~~~
JulianMorrison
They will, but they'll buy the trip up from SpaceX.

------
ninjamayo
Ground control to Major Tom or Elon... This is exciting, 3 reusable rockets
flying back to Earth playing Space Oddity. I think the car needs a good
playlist. Something from 2001 would work plus a bit of metal.

------
chasd00
What are the chances of it launching as scheduled? I've dreamed of seeing it
but I only have a one day window to fly down and back because of some work
obligations.

~~~
jacquesm
Well, it has been postponed quite a few times so I figure with every
postponement the chances of it working are going up, but I would not be
surprised if they postpone it again.

And I'd rather have them postpone it once more than take chances, if it works
the first time that would be awesome.

~~~
chasd00
Tfa says the best viewing spots are sold out! I don't think I can justify the
flight and missing work to view from 7 miles away. My wife will be relieved
but man what a disappointment.

------
VikingCoder
Can someone compile meaningful stats comparing this rocket to other well-known
rockets? Pounds of thrust or whatnot...?

------
keehun
With that many people watching from the road, how does SpaceX guard against
threats? I imagine there are just enough crazy people out there with
motivation to get attention by taking shots at it with their rifles. Is it far
enough away from the road to be safe from a sniper attack?

~~~
bmcusick
Seven miles is WAY outside the range of any sniper rifle.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _Seven miles is WAY outside the range of any sniper rifle_

For context, a 14.5x114mm cartridge fires to about 1.5 miles; the more popular
.308 Winchester cartridge only goes half a mile [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sniper_rifle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sniper_rifle)

~~~
dogma1138
The longest confirmed kill is 3,540m with a .50 BMG.

A 50 cal can go well beyond that the chances of hitting a man sized target are
pretty slim that said it’s maximum range is 7000m hitting a space rocket sized
target is quite possible at that range.

With bigger caliber rifles like the ones used for avalanche control you
probably can get to 7 miles and beyond but those are effectively cannons at
that point.

That said if you really want to fuck up a launch there are plenty of drones or
RC planes that you could use to ram the rocket with or without an explosive
payload.

Which is why they launch from a military base with arguably quite good
perimeter security that goes well beyond the range of its fence.

------
internetxplorer
The first flight of the Falcon Heavy promises to be a public spectacle, with
NASA selling out $195 viewing party tickets.

~~~
Santosh83
I'm just a touch sad that NASA is selling tickets for an endeavour one would
have ideally hoped they would have spearheaded.

~~~
t0mbstone
Sadly, the taxpayers don't seem to understand the value of having a publicly
funded space program

